# Meade from Cappings



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I hate to ruin the lovely white honey in my cappings when melting down the wax. Is there a metholdology for rinsing the honey out of the wax with water and making meade from the resultant fluid. Being scottish is sometimes a terrible burden!


----------



## T0ADMAN (Aug 5, 2011)

Seems to me that it would be a simple matter to rinse the cappings with water. Save the water and make mead. If the SG isn't high enough after your rinse, add a bit more honey. 

Another method for saving the honey from cappings that I've used is to slowly warm the cappings in a double boiler. Get them just warm enough for the wax to melt. The wax will float on top of the honey. Let cool and pull the solidified wax off leaving honey in the bottom.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Simple: Mix water with the cappings to desired specific gravity. Put in a bucket that you can cover with airlock, but suspend the wax in a cloth bag (cheesecloth comes to mind but a pillow case can do just as well).

I let my bees have the cappings stuff. But I only be a wee bit scottish


----------

